# HELP! building my 1st new rig,any cheap ideas?



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

hey guys im building a new PC was wondering if you guys have any good cheap ideas....trying to get this PC to do it all, game for hours, videos, media.prob overclock it alittle..and want it cheap LOL here is some ideas...maybe trying to keep it under 1200$

i would like 
ie7-950
8gb of ram(DDR3-1066, that's the best speed right??or is it the 1866) 
1gb graphics card 
600watt power supply (not to sure what ill need)
1TB HD

led case/great cooling system


MAYBE LIKE THIS for starters lol cuts budget in half haha

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


monitor and speaks and keyboard i have....or ill upgrade later date.


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my "list":

DVD Burner: $17 @ newegg

HDD: WD Black 2x1TB $90 each @ newegg

RAM: OCZ Reapers 2x 2GB $80 at newegg

Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro H70 $110 at Newegg

Case and CPU: Coolermaster HAF X and AMD X6 1090T combo'd for $384 at Newegg

Graphics and PSU: XFX 5850 and XFX 650 Watt Modular PSU for $375 at newegg

Asus m4a89td pro: $175 @ newegg

Total shipped <to my house anyways>:$1338.77
MIR's: $80
Grand Total: 1258.77


----------



## theonedub (Nov 13, 2010)

lilkiduno said:


> Case and CPU: Coolermaster HAF X and AMD X6 1090T combo'd for $184 at Newegg



$384  Had me thinking I was missing out on something spectacular for a second


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

yes 384$ i would of loved the 184!! haha

so you would only do 4gb of ram?when they say 1600, large number faster or slower? these all good brands?does it matter lmao??


no mobo?and with that cooler i assume you would replace the one for the cpu?

sorry for idiot questions i can take them apart and put them together but don't know whats good and whats not kinda. haha


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 13, 2010)

Haha damn sorry yes I forgot the motherboard. Sorry, and $384 sorry hit the wrong button. I will post one after a little bit when I get on a computer posting from my phone now.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

all good haha


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 13, 2010)

Asus m4a89td pro: $175

The larger number on the ram the faster. This motherboard supports 2000mhz.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

nice nice, any other ideas?? was wanting ie7 950...your board better?


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

where are you located?

I specialize in i7 lga 1366 builds so hopefully I'll be of great service


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

n-ster said:


> where are you located?
> 
> I specialize in i7 lga 1366 builds so hopefully I'll be of great service



michigan, any luck?? lol


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

lmk


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

you near Detroit? If so, Microcenter is a great place to buy the processor


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

wayne county area , canton.....great what kind of prices we talking....ie7 950/960


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

Just to be clear, i7 920/30 and i7 950 are basically the same, just factory overclocked, therefore worth no more than ~5$ more because its cooler to have a higher number lol

Price is OK, 230$+tax = ~244$, still cheaper than Newegg...

Perhaps the best Bang/buck however, is to go AMD 1055t or 1090t. 

- Would a smaller PC (mATX) be a plus or a minus?
- How much are you willing to overclock?
- How much gaming do you actually do? what are the most demanding things you want to do?
- Are you into music?
- What monitor were you considering using?


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

so you would get the 920/930 over the 950....only diff is overclocking?? if so that would save me allot of GREEN!

man really confused now LMAO....if you where me, wanting a PC to DO IT ALL....what mobo would you recommend?


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

The motherboard really depends... If you do small overclocks, and won't upgrade much later, better get a cheap mobo and invest somewhere else

For a small OC, a 1055t with a AM3 785 chipset would be dirt cheap, while if you are looking for a nice OC with a nice enough mobo, a 1090t + M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 would be nice, but will cost 170$ more than the previous setup

- Would a smaller PC (mATX) be a plus or a minus?
- How much are you willing to overclock?
- How much gaming do you actually do? what are the most demanding things you want to do?
- Are you into music?
- What monitor were you considering using?
- When is the next time you think you will upgrade?

Answer these question and we can find what is best for you


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok great

-dont understand size/matx?? if its the size of MOBO, and acually size..no i guess it doesnt matter lmao sorry
-overclock i know how and i would do, just nothing crazy ,would hope the system i get can do everything i ask lmao
-gaming i DID allot back in the day COD,BF2,so if i loaded one up or got a new game i would want it to handle the graphics...scale 1-10 10 being high gaming i do about a 4 right now. but when i game i game for long times and high res....most demanding things would be speed, DVD/CD burning i do allot of, and file transfer i do allot.
-music i love have over 300,000 songs,like to use system as a source to listen to my music
-i have a 19inch LCD , but may be selling, so i would LIKE to upgrade if in budget
-this will be the last time for a long time, this will be my first time i build it myself, I want this one to last and do anything i need it for. So if i had to put a timeable on it, ill say about 4-5years...unless i get millions haha

I hope this helps and thank you so much for all your help!!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

definitively nee a new monitor, a nice cheap sound card doesn't sound bad either. Guess we will do a standard size build as size doesn't seem to matter, 2 DVD burners seems to be best, later on perhaps some headphones may be in your best interest. I suggest getting a good mouse / Keyboard if you don't already also.

SO right know, a 1090t build I suggested earlier seems great, else an i7 seems good too

I'm guessing you do not want to mess around with watercooling right? I'll try to price up a nice build for you  idk if I can before I leave in 8 mins to go teach a class, but else, when I come back

EDIT: I gtg but:

mobo w/ USB 3.0 and hopefully Sata 6gbps with at least 2 PCI-E slots
CPU- i7 920/30/50 or E5620 or 1090t
memory- 2x4GB or 3x2GB or more depending on budget and system
GPU- depends on budget again. 6870 in Crossfire would be ideal 
2x DVD burners, try to get 24x Samsungs as they are quiet n fast in my experience
Screen, At least 21.5", preferably 23", try to get Samsungg, but ASUS or Acer are fine. LED 1080p or a 2048x1152 if you want, though I'd suggest the LED.
Case- off the top of my had, Lian-Li K62, HAF 922/932/X CM 690 II are good cases
Cooler- cheap  but effective and compatible is Hyper 212+, I see no need for more
Perhaps a fan controller + some fans, depends on case and your tolerance for noise
PSU- Corsair AX/HX750/850 or XFX 750/850 Are great choices.... there are others but these are the ones I know the best
Keyboard- If you can find one, an OCZ Elixir (not 2) is dirt cheap and is great, sorry no real experience with other keyoards
Mouse + mousepad- idk mousepad but mouse there are quite a few, being lefty, I love my Rapoo V8, very subjective
Soundcard- Xonar DS or DX
Do you need a wireless card?
Thermal paste- Microcenter has some OCZ Freeze, else MX-2 or MX-3 is good, probably better even
Hard Drive- the 1002FAEX WD should be good enough, then get a 64gb A-DATA SF-1222 SSD if not 2 in RAID-0
5~10$ cathodes are cool


Hope it helps


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

water cooling wouldnt be bad....idk...probably would it nice and expensive.....maybe just water cool the cpu, if thats even possible, nothing ells fans can do the rest haha(or all depending on price, im pretty good at keeping systems clean and cool)....dont know much about 1090t, seems id go with ie7 but then again i thought ie7 950 was EXTERMLY better then 920/930.....as far the TWO dvd burners...idk, id like to get a really fast DVD/CD burner and a great blueray player with a nice screen like i had on old setup...burning 1 CD/DVD at a time is fine, if i could burn them fast im in good shape....right now i just got done with burning 500 CD's haha so dont think ill be burning much more in future haha. transfering large files/burning/listening to music/watching movies/surfing net is probably what ill do most of in that order. then gameplay


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 13, 2010)

Personally keep things simple and bang for buck.

CPU:-i7 920
Depending on the motherboard either 2X2GB or 3X2GB RAM
My Brother uses Corsair ram and has and no complaints.

GPU:-
One 6850 or 6870 1GB GPU

MB:-
ASUS or Gigabyte for the Motherboard brand.
Don't need to go all out with the Motherboard as the higher end you go the more PCI-E slot are added and I feel are excessive nowadays.
Make sure it's USB 3.0 and SATA 3 capable

HDD
Samsung F3 HDD or WD Black HDD

PSU
Corsair Modular PSU 650W or Thermaltake Tough power (both cheap and reliable)

Case:- Fractal make a really nice case which I have been thinking of getting.
Like the pre fitted sound absorbing material.
Good price too although it does not come with the LED lights, just some white fans but then i now prefer minimal when it comes to the look of a case.

Additional Recommended:-
ASUS Xonar sound card.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

sounds great ill look into it thanks alot!! any detailed specs??(links, of prices or item in paticular?)

was also thinking 8gb ram. 

maybe ill combine all the ideas....so ie920/930 seems like mostly recommended,i always thought i7-950...prob save me some good GREEN for a sound card



thanks again

also a note...can get a 19" BRANDNEW LENOVO LCD for about 85-90$ this any good?
HP LE1901wi 19" Widescreen LCD Monitor 
or
Lenovo ThinnkVision L197 Widescreen LCD Monitor


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 13, 2010)

wondering what is good for a monitor, whats makes a monitor "GOOD"??


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 14, 2010)

anyone got any list of a system build for about 1000-1200 price range....that meet requirements above????


----------



## n-ster (Nov 14, 2010)

When are you planning to buy, I have no time until MAYBE tomorrow MAYBE Monday, but Tuesday for sure

(have Hockey tournament AND Poker tournament tomorrow... and I'm broke so I can't lose the Poker tourney)


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 14, 2010)

n-ster said:


> When are you planning to buy, I have no time until MAYBE tomorrow MAYBE Monday, but Tuesday for sure
> 
> (have Hockey tournament AND Poker tournament tomorrow... and I'm broke so I can't lose the Poker tourney)



Are you selling n-ster?
What n-ster has is most probably the most ideal for you.

Straight forward system.



newguy24 said:


> wondering what is good for a monitor, whats makes a monitor "GOOD"??



Lower the ms the better.
Most monitors nowadays come out with 5ms at the lowest.

Since where I work is a HP retailer, the best monitors I have seen from HP are the ones used for graphics and design.
Very sharp image and the ms aren't bad.

Higher the ms rating the higher the chance you will see what is called "ghosting"
Like a trail behind the mouse but with anything on screen.

Unfortunately in my case I bought a dud from Samsung.
It has a function called RTS which is supposed to be a ms booster, to boost it from 5ms to 2ms but there were some batches they sold which had a cheap and or faulty panel which did not work with RTS causing ghosting anyway.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok....ill wait for posting for nice system, thanks guys!!!! thank you N-STER!!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 15, 2010)

5ms is NOT gonna cause ghosting... The lower ms is only true for cheaper monitors with a TN panel, just FYI, as that is what you are looking for.

I'll start looking for stuff for you... you interested in used goods? I am not selling, but Darwin96 (VERY good seller here) is selling an i7 940 for 200$ SHIPPED and 5870s for 230$ SHIPPED (I'm guessing you could save a few bucks by combined shipping and by paypal gift if you ask)

I could sell you an Asrock X58 Extreme + U3S6, which would complete a great bang/buck system

If you think you will upgrade your Graphics card later, get a 6870 instead, as crossfire scaling is MUCH better with the 6870, resell value is about the same though. 6870 does also have the AMD 3D thing xD


Anyways, going to go price up some stuff for you


----------



## n-ster (Nov 15, 2010)

Once You Know, You Newegg
















Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

877$+84$-40$MIR before CPU+GPU = 961$-40$MIR before CPU + GPU


gpu- WOW 6870 prices shot up... Get a 5870 from Darwin at 230$ shipped
CPU= i7 940 at 200$ shipped (minus combo + gift price if he gives you one)

That makes about 185$ overbudget. lets see what we can cut


EDIT: I say, salvage the Blu-ray drive from your Dell? that'll save 50$, also cut the monitor OR SSD until later, or up your budget for the SSD or monitor now


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 27, 2010)

look on ebay for a unlockable amd dual core. i got a 2.2ghz athlon x2 that unlocks to a 2.2ghz phenom II x4 + 6mb l3 for $57 delivered from china along with a cheap asrock motherboard with ucc so u can unlock it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just add a cpu cooler of your choice...


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 27, 2010)

*led strips*

Hi guys, at the beginning I was worried about how to improve the lighting of my system and setup, because I just want to make my setup more attractive and can be lighten up at night, working with a electric fan.Fortunately, I found the led strips that I want and then I just make a DIY work, using wired leds and led light bar, plus 12v dc drivers. I finally got it resolved.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Once You Know, You Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so many options on a system i kinda like this set up though, some brand names i dont know...like the memory....but everything seems good?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2010)

This thread is in the wrong place.  It should be here if you're looking for advice:

System Builder's Advice


----------



## n-ster (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow 12 days old revived 

Mushkin is one of the best for memory, no worries

I gtg, but I am sure that wtv I suggested was awesome  at least when I suggested it ( can't speak for the prices now since I didn't look )


----------

